# transmission swap for 77 620 king cab



## celica92 (Aug 27, 2010)

i just bought a 77 king cab for $50bucks and only thing realy wrong is the auto trany is bad will a later model auto or mauel bolt up or wil a gm or ford tranny bolt in please help me out i realy like this lil yellow truck and want it on the road asap


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Why not get the original rebuilt? Being that it's a 3-spd. with manual valve body, it might not cost as much as you would think. No, the domestic trannies won't bolt up.


----------



## celica92 (Aug 27, 2010)

bout how much will it cost 2 have it rebuilt??
i like the fact that its an automatic but i cant find any replacements at the local salvage yards


----------



## celica92 (Aug 27, 2010)

the problem with the trannie is that it wont shift in to low or second gear and has no park but im told it drives fine if put into drive have yet 2 test this as i need 2 install the starter and get a battery


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Check with your local transmission shops for a price estimate. If you are capable of R&R the trans yourself, see if they'll do a "bench rebuild" for you, which will save you a couple $.


----------

